# iPhone and HSDPA Sim Card (Rogers)



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi,

I have a non hsdpa sim card in my iphone right now, but also have an unactivated hsdpa rogers sim laying around here. Just wondering if there is any difference when used with the iphone?


----------



## jaws01 (Nov 17, 2006)

The iPhone has no problem using the Rogers HSPDA SIM card. 
The only difference I noticed was the carrier name
old SIM "Rogers Wireless"
HSPDA SIM "ROGERS"


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok thanks. I wont bother switching then.


----------

